# Buy a horsebox or convert a large van/small lorry



## sweepeep (1 June 2010)

What would be the most cost effective. My husband and I were discussing this yesterday.


----------



## tinker88 (1 June 2010)

we convert Renault masters or movanos from 5750, just choose your van or we can find one for u. 
www.penninehorseboxes.com
our new build 7.5t on a 54reg daf start at 17000!


----------



## tinker88 (1 June 2010)

p.s if your hubby is handy we sell the kits to make your own van horseboxes from 900


----------



## nell (1 June 2010)

Really depends who you know to do the conversion. Commercial vehicles can be found very cheaply but friends of mine have spent loads on the conversion so much so that it worked out cheaper to buy a ready made wagon


----------



## Aoibhin (1 June 2010)

if gong for a conversion always see several of their current works & speak to past customers.
a very dear friend had a lorry converted by a "repretal(sp)" conversion specialist & just 7 months after conversion the ramp came off & allowed her driving mare to fall from the box on a motorway.
The box is now a right off & the insurance are not happy with the build quality now they can see its inner build work.


----------



## Oberon (1 June 2010)

Aoibhin said:



			if gong for a conversion always see several of their current works & speak to past customers.
a very dear friend had a lorry converted by a "repretal(sp)" conversion specialist & just 7 months after conversion the ramp came off & allowed her driving mare to fall from the box on a motorway.
The box is now a right off & the insurance are not happy with the build quality now they can see its inner build work.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet lord!

What happened to the mare?


----------



## perfect11s (1 June 2010)

sweepeep said:



			What would be the most cost effective. My husband and I were discussing this yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

 I built my own 7.5 ton with some jobs done by a bodybuilder like the ramp,  It will swallow quite a lot of time and money if you build your own    I would have a long hard think about what you want  how many horses and size do you want full LQs with shower toilet etc  or just somewhere to sit between classes,  then set a budget see what that would buy, and get some quotes for building one or part building 
to see if thats what you want to do...


----------



## Louby (1 June 2010)

I had a conversion done by a reputable company, it ended up costing £20k.  At the time I thought OMG as to be honest the overall external look and finish wasnt what I had expected, the horse area however was IMO fantastic and very very strong and having looked at whats out there at the moment I do now think I got good quality.  I recently sold the wagon for a loss which I suppose would be expected if you bought anything new, like a car.  I am regretting selling it now as I cant see anything that internally is anywhere near as good in that price range, they may have fantastic paint jobs but inside lots are awful.  
Think it depends on your budget really but be careful if you get one converted, Ive seen some awful flimsy ones.  I didnt realise how much goes into a 'proper' one, like the distribution of the horse weight over the axle etc.  I know nothing technical about building wagons but feel my eyes have been openned by some that I see.


----------



## tinker88 (2 June 2010)

well my company is vbra members which is the nearst thing horseboxes builders have to a govening body, all vbra members work is checked for build quality , welds checked, and you have to give a warranty of 12-36 months .... so anyone who is going to have a wagon done choose a vbra member. I know of a very very well known trailer/horseboxes builders thatcsold a new build and the floor hadn't been completly bolted down the horse fell between the axle and had to be put down on the spot, now the company hushed thus paid her out and gave her a new horse and a new van.! 

ok it was a simple and daft mistake but if they were vbra members they would have been shut down and the jorsey fraternity would have known. 

p.s she had also had probs with her new box from them also


----------



## Aoibhin (2 June 2010)

Oberon said:



			Sweet lord!

What happened to the mare?
		
Click to expand...


thankfully because she is competition fit & very well covered in muscle she walked away (very stiff & with a hell of a lot of cuts & bruises) & is now back in work some 7/8 weeks later.


----------



## Oberon (2 June 2010)

Thank goodness.


----------

